# Steine abkochen



## Piddel (29. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

habe bereits versucht einen passenden Beitrag zu meiner ( wirklich ernst gemeinten ) Frage zu finden - bisher ohne Erfolg.

? Macht es Sinn:......     Mit Algenschnodder beschmutzte Steine abzukochen ?

Hintergrund ist folgender: Werde meine Teich-Deko neu gestalten und die vorhandenen Steine und Kiesel will ich weiter verwenden. Viele sind leider verseucht und nach dem Umbau habe ich die gleiche Sch... wieder. Ich will durch das  "Abkochen" u.U. vermeiden, dass die Algensporen wieder aktiv werden.

 - vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Das wird nicht viel bringen, denn die Algensporen bringst Du auf vielerlei andere Wege auch wieder in den Teich. 

Gegen Algen hilft nur Geduld und entsprechende Konkurrenten im Teich.

Gruß 
Wuzzel .


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Sehe ich auch so wie Wuzzel.
Wenn du sie nur optisch "aufpolieren" willst, hier meine Version:

Hab die Steine "portionsweise" in eine Schubkarre getan und dann mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet. Geht einwandfrei und ist nicht mal so schlimm zeitfressend.


----------



## Denniso (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Das Abkochen ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu Zeitaufwendig. Die Version von Frank ist die einfachste 

MFG


----------



## Mops (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hallo,

wir haben aus unserem Urlaub an der Ostsee zwei Steine mitgebracht, die mal in unserem Teich oder Bachlauf ihren Platz finden sollen. Allerdings habe  ich ein paar Bedenken, weil der eine direkt im Wasser gelegen hat. Kann man die ohne Probleme in den Teich tun oder muß man die irgendwie "behandeln" weil die ja sicherlich salzig sind???

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Vechtaraner (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hallo
Den Stein von der Ostsee wird kaum Salz gepeichert haben Ein Stein ist ja kein Schwamm.
Gruß Juergen
PS:an Peter wieviele Steine willst du denn abkochen? Ich habe mal einzelne größere einfach mit Salz berieselt,hilft auch wunderbar.


----------



## Teicher (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hallo Peter,
Irgents wo hab ich gelesen, frischwasser Algen gehen kaput in Salzwasser.  Also, die ollen verseuchte Steine inner wanne mit Salzwasser schmeissen und 'ne paar tage abwarten dann waschen und wieder rein im Teich.  So müsste's gehen.
msG, Jimmy


----------



## Frankia (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hi,

damit erreichst du nur kurzfristig ein Ergebnis.

Spätestens nächstes Jahr, wenn die Sonne wieder scheint und du deine Fische wieder mehr fütterst wirst du die Basis für das Wachstum der Algen erneut geschaffen haben...............

................. es sein denn, du optimierst eine Filteranlage so, dass den Algen nichtst mehr "zum Fressen" haben......


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

als nichthochdruckreinigerbesitzer könntest Du die Steine auch einen Tag in die direkte Sonne legen (soweit vorhanden) und die Algen austrocknen lassen, danach mit ner kräftigen Bürste abbürsten - möglichst nen Mundschutz dabei aufsetzten


----------



## Turbo (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hallo 

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich die Aktion mit Steinen kochen mal gemacht.
Das noch zu Aquarienzeiten als es ein grösseres und schöneres Aquarium gab.
Also grosse Pfanne auf den Herd, algenbesetzte Steine und Wurzeln rein und das ganze ewig kochen lassen. 

Resultat: Kurzfristig war alles Steril. Die abgestorbenen Algen oberflächlich weg. Im innern der Steine aber als Algenfutter noch vorhanden. (Tuffsteine)

Nach einiger Zeit kamen die Algen wieder. Beinahe prächtiger als vorher. 

Fazit: Wenn die Bedingungen für einen algenfreien Teich nicht stimmen, nützt es auch nichts, die Steine abzukochen. Sie kommen wieder.
Wenn die Bedingungen i.o. sind, (dh.Nährstoffarm) sterben die Algen von alleine. 
Danach muss nur noch die abgestorbene Pflanzenmasse aus dem Teich entfernt werden.

Schaden tut das abkochen nicht. Ich würde mir die Arbeit aber nicht mehr antun.


----------



## Turbo (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> - möglichst nen Mundschutz dabei aufsetzten



Wieso Mundschutz?


----------



## Piddel (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hi @

Habe nur die Idee des Abkochens im Auge gehabt,  weil ich denke bzw. dachte die vorhandenen Algennester/Sporen werden von allein wieder aktiv wenn sie wieder im Wasser und an anderer Stelle sind.

Denkfehler 

Die Ursachen kommen ja von außen ! Doppel 

NS: @ Mops die Ostseesteine ( wohne ja hier ) einfach in einem Eimer Wasser - ohne Salz - geben ein"weichen" und abspülen - fertig


----------



## danyvet (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

.....nicht nur die Arbeit würd ich mir nicht antun, bitte auch mal an die Umwelt denken (Energieverschwendung) und nicht nur an die eigene Bequemlichkeit. 
DANKE!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*



Turbo schrieb:


> Wieso Mundschutz?



weil wenn man die ausgetrockneten algen abbürstet bildet sich ein ganz feines grünes Pülverchen und das stiebt ganz schön - einatmen wäre dann nicht so toll

PS: Algensporen befinden sich zu Hauf in der Luft 

Ursache bekampfen und nicht unterdrücken + blos keine Chemie verwenden


----------



## drwr (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hallo,

alles in hochprozentigen Wasserstoff ( geht auch Vaposteril ) und alles ist wie neu.
Aber Handschuhe und Augenschutz tragen.
Manchen schmeißen die Teile auch in den Geschirrspüler ( nicht mein Fall), soll aber funktionieren.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

[OT] Ich würde das Teichwasser abkochen ![/OT]


----------



## Teicher (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Karsten, ich glaub du hast es erfasst-- Wassersieder im Teich,kochen lassen, und das war's.
Aber vorher Fische raus, sonst gibt's Fischsuppe! 
Bye, Jimmy


----------



## Frankia (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*



Teicher schrieb:


> Karsten, ich glaub du hast es erfasst-- Wassersieder im Teich,kochen lassen, und das war's.
> Aber vorher Fische raus, sonst gibt's Fischsuppe!
> Bye, Jimmy



Hi zusammen,

bis jetzt die beste Antwort.....................

oder wirkllich Chemie.....................

oder einfach die Teichwerte so auf Vordermann bringen, dass sich keine oder nur noch wenige Algen bilden................

die anderen Vorschläge taugen eher nur zum kurzfristigen reinigen............


----------



## danyvet (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Steine im Geschirrspüler!?!?!? GEHTS NOCH????? :dumm:crazy

oh Herr, lass Hirn regnen!

Die Menschen haben diesen Planeten einfach nicht verdient 

Das ist so wie geeizte Schanigärten im Winter, oder Klimaanlage im Freien im Sommer.
Depperter gehts echt nimmer 

Ich hoffe, dass hier in diesem Forum niemand so dumm ist...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Stark veralgte Steine abzukochen, macht durchaus Sinn!

Man sollte aber UNBEDINGT auch ein paar solcher Steine aus der Ostsee mitkochen,
da das dem Geschmack enorm auf die Sprünge hilft.
Die ausgelutschen Steine kann man dann nach Herzenslust wieder in den Teich werfen
um sie wieder mit Biofilmen bewachsen zu lassen.

Das wird auch garantiert wieder geschehen: 
Solange sich an der Überdüngung in deinem Teich nichts ändert,
ist auch zukünftiger kulinarischer Genuss gewährleistet!


----------



## elkop (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

kann sich der putz- oder sauberkeitsfimmel auch auf den teich ausdehnen??? also bitte! 
wie hat meine oma selig immer gesagt? oiss hot an end und d'wurscht hot zwa:help


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Aber nein: Er will ja nur KOCHEN!


----------



## Piddel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Hi @

vielen lieben Dank für eure Kochrezepte. Bin heute sowieso an der Küste ( fangfrischen Dorsch holen  ) und dabei werde ich steinige  Geschmacksverstärker sowieso mitnehmen.

:beten1  Ich habe schon Abbitte geleistet - siehe # 12

Weil ich keinen Strom am Teich habe - entfällt auch der Einsatz von* Teichsieder*  und Geschirrspülmaschinen.


----------



## Teicher (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Mutdu leitung legen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jimmy


----------



## Boxerfan (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Schmeiß den Kies in den Betonmischer und laß das Ding rappeln..................Deine Nachbarn werden dankbar sein
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Teicher (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Steine abkochen*

Evtl. mit 'ne bisschen Salzsäure um den gesmack abzurunden!


----------

